# Windflower and Gull and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Windflower is a satin tricolor and Gull is a BEW from a brindle/tri litter.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

another odd eye :?: damn you woman :mrgreen:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.

The oddeye is so dark ruby that it might as well be black. It'll be interesting to see if the light colored baby is oddeyed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are about 10 days old.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful babies  I love the little one in the top right corner of the second picture!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, again. There are several in this litter with very nice tri markings.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Gah, you and your tris are making me nutty! So adorable! Must . . .Have . . . ONE! Just one! Ok two but really no more :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I completely understand your need. I drove about 700 plus miles round trip to pick up my tris almost four years ago; they came by mouse train from New York City via Rodent Fest on Mother's Day. It was the best Mother's Day present I ever gave myself!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There lovely


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

*Drool* What absolutely Beautiful babies!!

If only I lived near Minnesota!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gull is such a nice big buck and the only brindle/tri I had left. It's going to be interesting to see if there are any yellow/.red/brindles in this litter.




The baby in the corner looks like it might be a diluted brindle; hard to tell when it's this small.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

AHHH! That baby is so so so cute! I just squealed.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!

Can you see the faint buttery yellowness on his head? It's the only trace of his background as a brindle/yellow/red. I thought I had seen it; it's funny how a photo can show something like this so clearly.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

moustress - I don't suppose you'd be willing to part with any of your tri babies? I'd love to buy one if you are.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You know, I've been thinking about Gull...I thought he was brindled; but there are no brindles in any of his litters! Things got mixed up as I rescued the living on the night of the Horror; he must be recessive yellow...I think...if he was an A^vy brindle, that's dominant...Oh, well, I'll just have to wait and see what comes out in the nest generation. I had BEW's from both the yellow/red tris and from the brindle/tris.


----------

